# ماذا تعرف عن المسيحية؟!



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2010)

*المسيحية هي ديانة سماوية يُعتَبَر يسوع المسيح الشخصية الأساسية فيها، ويُعتَبَر المؤسس لها. تُعتَبَر المسيحية أكثر الديانات أتباعا في العالم، فعدد أتباعها يبلغ 2.1 بليون مسيحي. جذور المسيحية تأتي من اليهودية، التي تتشارك معها في الإيمان بكتاب اليهودية المقدس "التوراة"، الذي يدعى في المسيحية العهد القديم.

الكتاب المقدس الأساسي للمسيحية يطلق عليه اسم: الإنجيل أو العهد الجديد، وهو بحسب العقيدة المسيحية مجموعة التعاليم التي أتى بها يسوع المسيح ونشرها بين أتباعه ثم قام تلاميذ المسيح الإثنا عشر بكتابة هذه التعاليم بإيحاء إلهي ونشروها في الأصقاع.

مقدمة

الديانة المسيحية ظهرت مع بداية قيام يسوع (السيد المسيح) بنشر رسالته في عام 25 ميلادي تقريبا، حيث وُلِد السيد المسيح في السنة الخامسة قبل الميلاد، وبدأ خدمته الرسولية وهو في سن الثلاثين، ثم مات وقام من بين الأموات، وصعد إلى السماء وهو في سن الثالثة والثلاثين.

يتفرع من المسيحية عدّة مذاهب، ومذاهبها الرئيسية فهي: الكاثوليكية، الأرثوذكسية، وتقسم بدورها إلى أرثوذكسية غربية مثل كنيسة اليونان، وأرثوذوكسية شرقية أو قديمة (مثل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية)، وشتّى طوائف البروتوستانتيّة. وحسب إحصائية العام 2008، تعدّ المسيحية من أكثر الديانات شيوعًا وأتباعها يربون على الملياري مسيحي (مليار كاثوليكي، 600 مليون بروتستانتي، 240 مليون أرثوذكسي، و275 مليون مسيحي من الطّوائف الأخرى)، ويلي المسيحية في الترتيب استنادًا على عدد الأتباع الإسلام بما يزيد على 1.3 مليار مسلم، ويلي الإسلام الهندوسية بأتباع يقاربون المليار هندوسي.

انبثقت المسيحية من الديانة اليهودية وأخذت الكثير من المعالم اليهودية كوجود إله خالق واحد، والإيمان بالمسيح ابن الله الحي (كلمة الله)، والصلاة، والقراءة من كتاب مقدّس. ولعل محور العقيدة المسيحية، كما يعتقد المسيحيون، يتمثل بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وكذلك علي عمله الكامل على الصليب لفداء المؤمنين.

العقيدة المسيحية

المفاهيم الرئيسية والخطوط العريضة للعقيدة المسيحية تستعرض التجسّد الإلهي في المسيح، وصلب المسيح الذي أدّى إلى موته فدية عن المؤمنين ولرفع خطية العالم، وقيامته المجيدة فتعطي الإنسان الخاطئ فرصة للنجاة من جهنم ونيل الحياة الأبدية وتقوم الديانة المسيحية على نظرية الفداء التي شرحها بولس، فالايمان بكفارة الصليب بعفى من الشريعة والا يكون صلب المسيح عبثا.

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ

بتلك المفاهيم، يؤمن المسيحيون أن هذه هي الطريقة التي رتبها الله على الأرض ليتصالح البشر معه. وتعلم المسيحية أن الله أحب العالم وبذل ابنه (وليس ولده) الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كلّ من يؤمن به بل ينال الحياة الأبدية فبهذا الطريق فقط يمكن للإنسان أن ينال الحياة الأبدية وغفران الخطايا، فالمسيحية ليست دين مثل باقي الديانات التي تقوم عقيدتها على وجوب العمل الفردي من عبادات وطاعات للفوز بجنّات النعيم. ففي المسيحية الله هو المبادر وهو الذي يعطي الخلاص مجانًا لمن يتوب ويطلب الغفران على أساس موت وقيامة المسيح. وتتفق طوائف المسيحية رغم تعددها على مذهب مسيحي يحتوي على النقاط الرئيسية التالية:

    * الثالوث : إله واحد يتمثل في 3 أقانيم أو كينونات في ذات الله العجيبة بحيث لا يعتبرونها مسألة جمع ك 1+1+1=3 كما في الرياضيات بل مسألة ضرب 1*1*1=1 إذا استعرنا مثال من الرياضيات كذلك، الأب، الابن، والروح القدس.

وتعد من الأسرار التي كشفها الله لهم وتُقبَل بالإيمان لأنها تسمو فوق العقل وإن كانت لا تناقضه فكيف يقدر المخلوق أن يدرك ذات الخالق. فالمسيحية تعلم أن لاأحد يعرف حقيقة من هو الله إلا من أراد الله أن يعلن له، يؤمن المسيحيون بوجود الله الآني في كلّ مكان وزمان فهو دائم الوجود وكليّ الوجود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد قادر على كلّ شيء لا يقدر أن ينكر نفسه.

    * المسيحيون يعتبرون أن المسيح هو كلمة الله الموجود مع الأب منذ الأزل بل هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، تجسد من مريم العذراء المباركة بشرًا فظهر عبدًا يأكل ويشرب وينام ويتألم ليقدر أن يموت عن الخطاة بجسده، فهو ليس ميخائيل وهو ليس بشرا فقط من نسل آدم، ولكنه الله المتجسد بشرًا، ولذلك أَطلق الكُتّاب عليه اسم (ابن الله) و(ابن الإنسان)، فهو الإله الكامل والإنسان الكامل.
    * مريم العذراء ولدت المسيح وأخذ منها إنسانيته فتمم النبوة القديمة أنه هو نسل المرأة فولد من عذراء بقوة روح الله بدون أي زواج لا من الله ولا من بشر، فلا يؤمن المسيحيون أن المسيح هو ولد الله، فهذا يعتبر إثم عظيم ولكنهم يؤمنون بأن العذراء حبلت به عندما حلّ الروح القدس عليها.
    * يسوع هو المسيح الذي انتظره اليهود، ووريث عرش داود وسيملك على بيت داود إلى الأبد.
    * يسوع المسيح نقي من الخطايا فهو لم يخطئ وليس فيه غش، وبموته وقيامته، تصالح الله مع البشر التائبين فقط، فمحى خطايا من يؤمنوا بالمسيح المصلوب ويتوبوا عن خطاياهم وينالوا بدمه غفران الخطايا، وكلّ من يرفض محبة الله يقع تحت دينونة الله العادلة، فالخلاص ليس لكل الناس ولا لكل البشرية بل لمن يؤمن.

    الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ

    * سيأتي يسوع ثانيةً على السحاب ليختطف الكنيسة التي هي جماعة المؤمنين أي المؤمنون به ليكونوا معهُ كل حين في السماء.
    * يؤمن المسيحيون الغربيون أن الإنجيل كلام الله وكذلك المسيحيون الشرقيون وبذلك يتّفق كل من الشرق والغرب المسيحي بقدسية الإنجيل.


تعاليم وعقائد المسيحية

تُعَلِّم المسيحية أن الله أحب العالم لأنه إله المحبة وبذل ابنه (وليس ولده) الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كلّ من يؤمن به بل ينال الحياة الأبدية وأن هذه هي الطريقة التي رتبها الله على الأرض ليتصالح البشر معه لأنه إله قدوس وعادل، وتتفق أغلب الطوائف المسيحية رغم تعددها على النقاط الرئيسية التالية:

    * يؤمنون أن الثالوث إله واحد يتمثل في 3 أقانيم أو كينونات في ذات الله هي: الأب، والابن، والروح القدس،
    * يؤمنون أن المسيح ولد من مريم العذراء بقوة روح الله عندما حلّ الروح القدس عليها. فأخذ منها إنسانيته وتمم النبؤة القديمة بأنه هو نسل المرأة.
    * يؤمنون أن يسوع هو المسيح الذي انتظره اليهود، وهو ووريث عرش داود وسيملك على بيت داود إلى الأبد والخلاص ليس لكل الناس ولا لكل البشرية بل لمن يؤمن فقط وأن له معجزات هي:
          o إقامة الأموات
          o تفتيح أعين العميان
          o تطهير البرص
          o تسكين البحر
          o إطعام الألوف
    * يؤمنون أن المسيح سيأتي ثانيةً على السحاب ليختطف الكنيسة (جماعة المؤمنين) ليكونوا معهُ كل حين في السماء.
    * يؤمنون أن الكتاب المقدس (لدي المسيحيين) هو كلام الله وبذلك فهو كلام مقدس.


الكتاب المقدس لدى المسيحيين
جزء من سلسلة مقالات عن

الكتاب المقدس

أقسامه

العهد القديم · العهد الجديد
محطات كتابية

الوصايا العشر · ولادة عذرية
عظة الجبل · قيامة يسوع
الإرسالية الكبرى
دراسات

الوحي الكتابي · الأسفار
القانون الإنجيلي · أبوكريفا
التفسير · السبعينية · الترجمات
مسيحية


ينقسم الكتاب المقدس (لدى المسيحيين) إلى:

    * أولا: العهد القديم (التوراة) التي تختلف قليلا عن التوراة الذي لدى اليهود حيث يرفض بعض البروتوستنت بعض الأسفار التي لدى اليهود على أساس أنها مضافة(7 اسفار)،في حين تؤمن بها الكنائس الارثوذكسيه الشرقيه وكذلك الكاثوليك ويَرَوْن في العهد القديم النبّوات التي أنبأت عن حياة وموت وقيامة المسيح ورجوع الملك ودينونة العالم، وهي مجموعة من الأسفار أي الكتب عددها 46 سفرا وتقابل في القرآن السّور وهي:
    * التوراة: وهي 5 كتب والتي تحكي عن خلق العالم والآباء من إبراهيم حتّى خروج اليهود من مصر.
    * الكتب التاريخية: وهي 16 كتاباً تحكي عن تطّور اليهود إلى دولة وأخبار ملوكهم وأبطالهم.
    * الكتب الحكمية: وهي مجموعة تحوي شعارات ومبادئ أخلاقية وروحيّة غالبا عددها 7 أسفار.
    * الكتب النبوية: وهي الكتب التي تحكي عن الأنبياء، عددها 17 سفر.

    * ثانيا: العهد الجديد ويتكَوّن من 27 سفر هي:
    * الإنجيل كلمة معربّة من اليونانية:εὐαγγέλιον والتي تعني "البشارة السارة"(البشرى السارة) وهي 4 أناجيل:

        * إنجيل متى: رَمْزُهُ الإنسان بداية إنجيله هو النسب الذي اتخذه الرب يسوع المسيح من البشر.
        * إنجيل مرقس: رَمْزُهُ أسدالأسد بداية إنجيله تحكي عن يوحنا المعمدان.
        * إنجيل لوقا: رَمْزُهُ الثور وهو الإنجيل الملقب بإنجيل الرحمة لأنه ركّز على موضوع الرحمة.
        * إنجيل يوحنا: رَمْزُهُ النسر لأنه حلّق بإنجيله في لاهوت المسيح.
        * أعمال الرسل: تحكي عن الكنيسة الأولى وكيف عاش المسيحيون الأوائل.

    * الرسائل:

        * 13 رسالة لبولس الرسول، المضطهد للمسيحيين، الذي ترك اليهودية بأعجوبة ظهور المسيح له على طريق دمشق، ودخل المسيحية على يد القديس حنانيا ليصبح من أعظم الرسل الذين نشروا الإنجيل في أوروبا.
        * 3 رسائل ليوحنا، وهو نفس كاتب الإنجيل، الوحيد من الرسل الإثني عشر الذين اختارهم يسوع بنفسه، مات بشكل طبيعي عن عمر يتجاوز الثمانين عامًا (كان أصغر الرسل سنًا).
        * رسالتين لبطرس، وهو الصخرة التي بنى عليها المسيح كنيسته، أول رئيس ديني في القدس.
        * رسالة يعقوب، وهو أحد الرسل.
        * رسالة يهوذا، وهو غير الأسخريوطي الذي سلّم المسيح.

    * الرؤيا: كتبها يوحنا الحبيبوهي الرؤيه الوحيده في العهد الجديد والتي تصف نهاية العالم.

اشترك في كتابة العهد الجديد عدد كبير من الكتاب يربو عددهم على الأربعين كاتبًا. ويرى المسيحيون في العهد الجديد إتمام للنبؤات السابقة. ويؤمن المسيحيون أن الله حفظ كلمته إلى الآن، وسيحفظها إلى الأبد، بناءً على وعوده في كتبه بواسطة أنبياءه.


تعداد المسيحيين في العالم

تشير المعطيات في كتاب حقائق وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية عن العالم لعام 2006 م أن المسيحية هي أكثر ديانات العالم انتشارا، إذ يعتنقها 33.32% من سكان العالم الذين يربو تعدادهم عن سبع ملايير نسمة؛ منهم 17.33% كاثوليك (حوالي 1.13 مليار) - 5.8% بروتستانت (حوالي 378 مليونا) - 3.42% أرثذكس (حوالي 223 مليونا) - 1.23% إنجيليون (حوالي 80 مليونا).

تاريخ المسيحية، والمقصود بهذا دراسة تاريخ الديانة المسيحية والكنيسة، منذ المسيح ورسله الإثني عشر حتى أيامنا الحاضرة. والديانة المسيحية هي ديانة توحيدية أقيمت على أساس بشارة وتعاليم وحياة يسوع المسيح. أما الكنيسة بمعناها اللاهوتي، فهي المؤسسة التي أقامها يسوع المسيح لتتابع من بعده مهمة نشر ثقافة الخلاص بين البشر. خلال القرون الوسطى وفي أثنائها واصلت المسيحية انتشارها على يد المبشرين والرسل المنطلقين من فلسطين وسوريا فبلغت شمال أوروبا وروسيا وقد تأثرت الحضارة الغربية الأوروبية وتشبّعت من الديانة المسيحية. ومع قدوم عصور الانفتاح والاستكشاف انتشرت هذه الديانة في جميع أنحاء الأرض، حتى أصبحت أكبر أديان العالم من حيث عدد أتباعها, حيث أن عدد أتباعها يربو على 2.1 بليون,  نسمة (مسيحي) أي حوالي 33.03%  من سكان العالم وهي الدين السائد والرئيسي في أوروبا والأميركيتين وأوقيانوسيا ووسط، شرق وجنوب أفريقيا وفي مناطق شاسعة في آسيا مثل الفلبين وآسيا الوسطى، كما أنها تنمو بسرعة في شرق وجنوب شرق آسيا خاصة في الصين وكوريا الجنوبية وتنمو بإطّراد في شمال أفريقيا.

لا تخلو دولة في أيامنا إلا وفيها مسيحيون أما عن أكبر عدد من المسيحيين فهم موجودون في:


 الولايات المتحدة 234 مليون نسمة.
علم البرازيل البرازيل 169 مليون نسمة.
 المكسيك 103 مليون نسمة.
 روسيا 100 مليونًا.
 الفلبين، أكبر دولة مسيحية في آسيا 84 مليونًا.
 الصين 70 مليون نسمة (5% من السكان).
 إثيوبيا 62 مليون نسمة.
 نيجيريا التي يُشكّل المسيحيون 45% من السكان أي 62 مليون نسمة.
جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية 59 مليونًا.
 56 مليونًا.
إيطاليا 55 مليونًا.
 المملكة المتحدة 43 مليونًا.
فرنسا 44 مليونًا.
 أوكرانيا 42 مليونًا.
 كولومبيا 42 مليونًا.

المسيحيون في العالم العربي

يبلغ عدد المسيحيون العرب والناطقون بالعربية ما بين ال22 إلى ال33 مليون نسمة، ويعيش حوالي 15 إلى 20 مليون نسمة[23][24] في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. أكبر عدد للمسيحيين العرب موجود في مصر وأكبر نسبة موجودة في لبنان (وهو البلد الذي تعتبر فيه نسبة المسيحيين الأعلى في كامل الشرق الأوسط) كما ويتواجد في كل من سوريا وفلسطين والأردن وإسرائيل مسيحيون عرب، بالإضافة إلى بعض المسيحيين في العراق ممن يعتبر نفسه من أصحاب الهوية العربية. كما تضم بعض البلدان المجاورة مثل تركيا وإيران تجمعات صغيرة من المسيحيين، كما ويوجد أكثر من مليوني مسيحي في جنوب السودان، لكن لا يحسب هؤلاء ضمن سكان الشرق الأوسط. ويتواجد أيضا في بعض دول الخليج العربي مثل الكويت والبحرين أقليات مسيحية من السكان المحليين كما ويتواجد في العالم العربي عموماً ودول الخليج العربية خاصةً جاليات مسيحية كبيرة وفدت للعمل، وكذلك الأمر في دول المغرب العربي في شمال أفريقيا، حيث تتواجد تجمعات صغيرة من المسيحيين غالبيتهم أجانب أوروبيين (خاصة من أوروبا)، ومع ذلك يتواجد أيضا بعض المسيحيين المحليين من الذين تحولوا من الإسلام إلى المسيحية.


الحياة الدينية
الأسرار السبعة المقدسة

مركز الحياة الدينية هو الكنيسة حيث تقام كل الأسرار المسيحية والاحتفالات الدينية، و الأسرار يُقصد بها الأسرار المقدسة "نوال نعمة سرية (غير منظورة) بواسطة مادة منظورة" وذلك بفعل روح الله القدوس الذي حل بمواهبه في يوم الخمسين على تلاميذ ورسل المسيح، وبحسب ما أسسه السيد المسيح نفسه وسلَّمه للرسل الأطهار وهم بدورهم سلَّموه للكهنة بوضع اليد الرسولية، والأسرار هي طقوس دينية في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية وهي سبع أسرار ترافق المسيحيين في حياتهم أما في الكنيسة البروتستانتية فتكتفي في سري العماد والافخارستيا.الأسرار هي سبعة:

    * العماد : هي طقس مسيحي يمثل دخول الإنسان الحياة المسيحية. تتمثل المعمودية باغتسال المعتمد بالماء بطريقة أو بأخرى.
    * الثبيت : وهي تثبيت المؤمن في الدين.
    * سر الفخارستيا : Eucharist أو سر التناول هو أحد الأسرار السبعة المقدسة في الكنيسة المسيحية. وهو تذكير بالعشاء الذي تناوله يسوع بصحبة تلاميذه عشيّة آلامه (لوقا 19:22 ومتى 26:26 ومر22:14 و 1قور23:11-25). ويُحتفل بها في جماعة المؤمنين لأنها التعبير المرئي للكنيسة. الاحتفال يكون بصيغة تناول قطعة صغيرة ورقيقة من الخبز (تعرف بالـبرشان) التي تمثل جسد يسوع وأحياناً تذوق أو غمس قطعة الخبز في القليل من الخمر الذي يمثل دم يسوع.
    * الزواج : حيت يتم الإكليل وهو الحفل أو المرسم لإعلان بداية الزواج ولا يتم إلا بمباركة رجال الدين.
    * سر الكهنوت : المتوجه للراغبين للدخول في سلك الكهنوت، حيث يرعى الكاهن الرعية، تتقاطع أيضا مع الحدود الأبرشية والكنسيّة تنضيمات رهبانية للرجال والنساء، يكون مجال عملها الحياة الديرية والأنشطة غير الرعوية وأيضاً في المدارس. وتدير الجماعات الرهبانية عادةً إرساليات في الخارج ومستشفيات ومؤسسات تعليمية مختلفة المستويات. ويعتمد أعضاءها بشكل رئيسي على المعونات، بينما يعتاش قساوسة الكنائس المحلية من رواتب ثابتة يحددها الأسقف. والسواد الأعظم من رجال الدين الكاثوليك هم من القساوسة، يدربون عادة من أربع إلى ست سنوات في معاهد لاهوتية تتبع أبرشية المنطقة أو جماعة رهبانية أو الفاتيكان. لايسمح لرجال الدين الكاثوليك بالزواج (مع وجود استثناءات في الكنائس الكاثوليكية الشرقية) اما في الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية والبروتستانتية فيُسمح للكاهن أو القس بالزواج.

أشهر الرهبانيات في العالم هي: اليسوعيون، الفرنسيسكان، الرهبان البندكتيين، الرهبان الدومينيكان، جماعة تيزيه والاوبوس داي.

    * سر مسحة المرضى: الذي يمنح للمرضى، لمساعدتهم روحيا جسديا ومعنويا.


يوم الأحد هو يوم مقدس لدى المسيحيين ويعد في دول الغرب آخر أيام الأسبوع ذلك أن في هذا اليوم يتم عقد الصلوات في الكنائس الكاثوليكية للمسيحيين، فلذلك المسيحي المتدين يمارس الطقوس الدينية عن طريق الذهاب إلى الكنيسة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة، ويحتد الجدل في العالم المسيحي بين المسيحيين المتدينين التقليدين والمسيحيين العلمانيين الليبراليين حول مواضيع مثل: السماح بالإجهاض، القتل بدافع الرحمة وغير ذلك.

تتميز العائلة المسيحية بعدم وجود لتعدد الزوجات أو الطلاق. وتتميز الديانة المسيحية أيضا بعدم فرضها طقوس وصلوات على أتباعها، لكن مع الزمن أدرجت صلوات وعبادات طقوس مختلفة وأدخلت لكتب الصلوات المسيحية (خاصة الكاثوليكية) ومن أشهر الصلوات المعتمدة في المسيحية هي الصلاة الربيّة (يونانية: Η Κυριακή Προσευχή، لاتينية: Oratio Dominica) وهي صلاة مسيحية معتمدة لدى جميع الطوائف المسيحية وقد أوصى بها المسيح عندما سأله التلاميذ كيف يصلوا وهي مذكورة في الأناجيل. يوجد العديد من كتب الصلاة والصلوات المعتمدة في بعض الطوائف وليس الأخرى مثل صلاة السلام عليك يا مريم التي لا يلتزمها البروتستانت. في المسيحية، الصلاة هي عملية تقرب إلى الله ويجب على المرء الصلاة قبل وبعد الطعام والنوم والسفر وإلى آخره من الفعاليات حتى ولو كانت صغيرة. وتتميز المسيحية بعدم فرضها على أتباعها فرائض أو شرائع، فمثلا لا تفرض المسيحية قيود على الطعام، باستثناء الكنيسة الإثيوبية وبعض الكنائس البروتستانتية، كما أن المسيحية لاتفرض على أتباعها ممارسة عادة ختان الذكور، باستثناء الكنائس الأرثوذكسية المشرقية [44] والكنائس البروتستانتية التي تُجبر أتباعها على ممارسة ختان الذكور، مع ذلك لا تُحَرِّم المسيحية ختان الذكور، لذلك نرى أن عادة ختان الذكور منتشرة بين المسيحيين خاصة بين مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط والدول الإسلامية، وفي العديد من الدول الأفريقية، وفي بعض الأمم والدول المسيحية مثل الولايات المتحدة والفلبين.

ينتظم المسيحيون، خاصة لدى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية حسب:

    * الرعية: هي جماعة من المسيحيين الذين يعيشون بشكل مستقر في مكان ما وهي جزء إداري من الأبرشية في التقسيم الإداري المسيحي في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، الكنيسة الأنغليكانية، والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وكنائس أخرى.

كلمة الرعية تدل بصورة عامة إلى مجموعة الناس الذين يحضرون كنيسة معينة، حيث أن في هذا الاستخدام، يكون هناك كاهن رعية واحد يخدم الحضور.

    * الأبرشية: هي جماعة المسيحيين الموزعين في رعايا مختلفة، والتابعين للأسقف، في الكنيسة المسيحية الشرقية، الأبرشية (بالإنجليزية: Eparchy‏) هي وحدة قطاعية كنسية مسؤول عنها المطران أو الأسقف. وهي وحدة رئيسية من الحكم الكنسي.

الأبرشية المهمة (من حيث الحجم، أو التاريخ، أو كلاهما) تسمى بالمطرانية (Archeparchy). في الكنيسة المسيحية الغربية، تسمى الأبرشية باسم "Diocese"، في حين تسمى المطرانية باسم "Archdiocese". وتتألف كل أبرشية من مجموعة رعيات تمتلك كل واحدة منها كنيسة أو مبنى للصلاة وقسيس.

    * البطريركية: في القرون الأولى من المسيحية احتلت بعض المدن مكانة خاصة في العالم المسيحي لأهميتها السياسية والثقافية والدينية، ولتأثيرها على مناطق واسعة حولها، ولقد كان لأسقفها سلطة خاصة تمتد على جميع هذه المناطق، فدعي الأسقف بطريرك، والمكان الذي يقيم فيه بطريركية. وتشرف البطريركية على كل الأبرشيات والرعيات التي تقع ضمن نطاقها.

وأهم البطريركيات في العالم المسيحي: بطريركية روما، بطريركية القسطنطنية، بطريركية الإسكندرية، بطريركية أنطاكية وبطريركية القدس. ولا تزال هذه البطريركيات قائمة حتى اليوم.

رموز مسيحية

    * الصليب: الصليب هو أكثر الرموز المسيحية شهرة في العالم، وقد أضحى رمز الديانة المسيحية.

* الصليب "staurov" هو أداة التعذيب والعقاب والإعدام المصنوعة من عمود خشبي يعلق عليه الشخص حتى يموت من الجوع والإجهاد. وقد تطور الصليب حتى أخذ الشكل المألوف في عصر الرومان فصار مكونا من عمود خشبي مثبتا في طرفه الأعلى خشبة مستعرضة لتشد عليها يدي المصلوب وتسمر بها أو تربط بالحبال. وقد اهتم الكتاب المقدس كثيرًا بالصليب فوردت كلمة الصليب 28 مرة في العهد الجديد، وورد فعل الصلب 46 مرة.


  * اللبرومة: تعتبر اللبرومة راية رومانية عسكرية استعملت للمرة الأولى في بدايات القرن الرابع الميلادي، حيث وضع عليها الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير الصليب والأحرف الأولى اليونانية من اسم المسيح (Χ خي. Ρ رو) - (ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ خريِّستوس). مع العبارة اللاتينية (سننتصر بهذه العلامة)، فاللبرومة إذًا هي النسخة المسيحية من الراية العسكرية التي كان يستعملها الجيش الروماني.

    كانت الراية تصنع من قماش أرجواني اللون وكان صباغ من هذا النوع في تلك الفترة عملة نادرة فقد كان يستخرج من محار من نوع موريكس، وكانت خطوط الراية تطرز بالذهب. في العصور الوسطى كان يعلق عادة في العصا الرعوية للأساقفة وشاح أرجواني كإشارة للبرومة.
    بحسب المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري (الملقب بأبي التاريخ الكنسي) فإن قسطنطين وهو مزمع أن يخوض الحرب ضد ماكيسينتيوس عام 312 م رأى في السماء الصليب وعبارة (بهذه العلامة ستنتصر)، فاستعمل إشارة الصليب كشعار أو تعويذة خلال معاركه.
    تاريخ استعمال اللبرومة تشهد له القطع النقدية المصكوكة في القسطنطينية بعد انتصار قسطنطين على ليسينيوس عام 324 م

 * الألف والياء: وهو مصطلح ورد في سفر الرؤيا من العهد الجديد كناية عن الله. ((قد تمت ! أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. من يعطش فسأعطيه من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا)) 21 :6.
 * السمكة: السمكة كانت الرمز والإشارة "بسبب الاضطهادات" فكانت علامة تعارف سرية داخلية خفيّة بين المسيحيين.

إذا أخذ المرء أول حرف من العبارة اليونانية "ييسوس خريستوس ثيو يوس سوتير" يصل إلى لفظة "يخثتس" (اخثيس) التي تعني "سمكة". هكذا يفسّر القديس أوغسطينوس استخدام رمز السمكة: "ومن الكلمات الخمس، إذا جمعتم الحروف الأولى لكلماتها تحصلون على الايختيس أي السمكة التي يُشار فيها سرّيّا إلى اسم المسيح" (كتاب "مدينة الله"، الفصل الثامن عشر). ومن دواعي ربط السمكة بالمسيح أنه اختار صيادين لينشروا رسالته ويصطادوا الناس وأنه كثّر الخبز والسمك. وتنشد الكنيسة البيزنطية: "مبارك أنت أيها المسيح إلهنا الذي أظهر الصيادين جزيلي الحكمة وأنزل عليهم روح القدس وبهم اصطاد المسكونة، يا محب البشر، المجد لك!" وفي القدم كانت فكرة أن المسيح يسوع هو "يشوع الجديد"، فالاسم هو ذاته ويسوع جعلنا نعبر نهر الأردن إلى أرض الميعاد. وبما أن لفظة "نون" في العبرية تعني "سمكة" فيسوع هو "ابن السمكة" لاصطياده الناس وأولهم الرسل صيادي الناس ولتكثيره السمك مع الخبز .



الأعياد المسيحية
مقالات تفصيلية :عيد القيامة و عيد الميلاد
صورة لبيض عيد الفصح، التي تعتبر رمز لعيد الفصح

تكثر الأعياد في المسيحية إلا أن أبزرها وأهمها عيد الفصح و عيد الميلاد.

    * عيد الفصح: وكذلك يٌعرف بباسكا " Pascha" (باليونانية Πάσχα : عيد الفصح)، عيد القيامة أو أحد القيامة أو يوم القيامة. يعتبر أهم الأعياد الدينية في الليتورجيا (الطقس الديني) المسيحية، ويكون بين أواخر مارس وأواخر أبريل (أوائل أبريل إلى أوائل مايو عند المسيحيين الشرقيين). ويتم الاحتفال بقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات وهذا ما يؤمن به أتباعه بعدما مات المسيح على الصليب في سنة 27-33 بعد الميلاد. في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يكون الاحتفال بعيد القيامة لمدة ثمانية أيام ويسمى باليوم الثامن بعد احتفال الكنيسة " Octave of Easter ". يشير عيد القيامة إلى فصل في التقويم الكنسي ويدوم لمدة خمسين يومًا حيث يبدأ من أحد القيامة إلى عيد حلول الروح القدس.

يسبق عيد الفصح أسبوع الآلام، وهو يقع في آخر أسبوع للصيام الأربعيني، ويبدأ هذا الأسبوع بيوم الأحد، أحد الشعانين وينتهي بيوم السبت في ليلة سبت النور، وأهم يوم في أيام الأسبوع المقدس هو يوم جمعة الآلام أو الجمعة العظيمة وهو يوم الجمعة التي تسبق عيد القيامة. وهي ذكرى صلب يسوع المسيح. تقام صلوات خاصة في هذا اليوم وقراءات من الإنجيل للأحداث التي تسبق الصلب وهو يوم مقدس للمسيحيين. غالبية الكنائس المسيحية ترى أن صلب المسيح وموته وثم قيامة المسيح في اليوم الثالث هي تحدي للموت وانتصار روحي عليه.

و تمارس المسيحية عادة الصيام، والصيام في المسيحية هي فترة انقطاع عن الشهوات الجسدية (الطعام) والشهوات الروحية (الأعمال السيئة)، وينقسم الصيام إلى عدة أقسام:

    * الصوم الكبير : ويتم صيامه قبل عيد القيامة.
    * الصوم الصغير : ويتم صيامه قبل عيد الميلاد.
    * أقسام صيام أخرى حسب الطقوس والطوائف.

أما أشهر وأهم صوم فهو الصوم الكبير وهو أحد فترات الصيام حسب الديانة المسيحية في الطقوس الشرقية والغربية وتبلغ مدته 40 يومًا، ويختلف موعد هذا الصوم من عام إلى آخر بحسب تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يحدد في أي سنة من السنين بحسب قاعدة حسابية مضبوطة. ولا بد في الصوم من الانقطاع عن الطعام لفترة من الوقت، وفترة الانقطاع هذه تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب درجته الروحية.

موسم الكرنفالات، يبدأ عادة مع العطلة التي تسبق الصيام الكبير، في المسيحية، وتبدأ الاحتفالات في الثالث من سيبتواغيسيما، وهو الأحد الأخير الذي يسبق أربعاء الرماد، لكنه في بعض الأماكن يبدأ قبل ذلك التاريخ بإثنى عشر ليلة، ويستمر حتى الليلة التي تسبق الصوم الكبير، وتعتبر الكرنفالات تقليد كاثوليكي، ثم دخلت على الاحتفالات الأرثذوكسية، لكن الكنائس البروتستانتية، وخصوصا المتشددة منها، كانت ترفض القيام بهذه الاستعراضات. فقدت بعد فترة الكرنفلات هذا المعنى الديني، واتخذت شكلا علمانيا لتنتشر في أرجاء العالم الغربي.

    * عيد الميلاد: أو يوم الميلاد أو الكريسماس هو يوم عطلة للاحتفال بميلاد السيد المسيح، الذي هو محور الديانة المسيحية. بعض مظاهر الاحتفال تكون على شكل إعطاء الهدايا ووضع شجرة الميلاد ووجود شخصية بابا نويل الأسطورية والاجتماعات العائلية.

كما يحتفل المسيحيين بعيد رأس السنة وهي تصادف ليلة ال 31 ديسمبر من كل عام احتفالا بانتهاء عام وبدء عام جديد، وعندما أضحت الديانة المسيحية ديانة عالمية، وأكبر دين من ناحية الأتباع، وبسبب تأثير الاستعمار الغربي، أصبح العالم كله يحتفل برأس السنة الميلادية.

إلا أنه هناك أعياد أخرى شهيرة تنتشر في الشرق والغرب مثل عيد العنصرة، التجلي و ميلاد مريم العذراء و عيد ارتفاع الصليب. كما يحتفل المسيحيين خاصة الكاثوليك، الذين يؤمنون بشفاعة القديسين، بأعياد القديسين، وأحيانا تكون هذه الأعياد يوم بطالة في العديد من الدول مثل عيد القديسة جان دارك في فرنسا، سان فرنسيس في إيطاليا، وسان باتريك في ايرلندا، وعيد البربارة المنتشر في الشرق في سوريا وبلاد الشام. هنالك أعياد أيضا ذات صبغة مسيحية أو أصلها مسيحي مثل عيد جميع القديسين (الهالويين)، والفالنتاين دي.


أماكن ذات أهمية دينية مسيحية

تعتبر كنيسة القيامة أهم كنيسة في العالم المسيحي في القدس حيث صُلِبَ ومات وقام يسوع المسيح، ثم كنيسة المهد في بيت لحم، حيث وُلِدَ يسوع المسيح وتُعْتَبَر كنيسة المهد من أقدم الكنائس في العالم، بعد ذلك تأتي كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة، حيث عاش وكبر السيد المسيح، وبنيت هذه الكنيسة في المكان الذي يعتقد فيه المسيحيين أن الملاك جبرائيل بشّر مريم العذراء. وما يميز هذهِ الكنائس أنه تتشاركها جميع الكنائس المسيحية الكبرى، كما تُعْتَبَر فلسطين التاريخية بلادًا مقدسةُ، إذْ، بحسب الإيمان المسيحي فيها وُلِدَ وعاش يسوع المسيح ورسله وحدثت معظم الأحداث المذكورة في العهد الجديد والعديد من الأحداث المذكورة في العهد القديم. وحسب التراث المسيحي انطلقت البشارة المسيحية من الجليل ويهوذا، أي من شمالي فلسطين وأوساطها، وانتشرت في أنحاء العالم.

هناك كنائس لها أهمية لبعض الطوائف ككنيسة القديس بطرس في مدينة الفاتيكان، المقدسة للطائفة الكاثوليكية، حيث تُعتبر كنيسة القديس بطرس أكبر كنائس العالم، وتُعتبر مدينة الفاتيكان عاصمة كاثوليك العالم، وهي تُدار من قِبَل بابا الفاتيكان والذي يُعتبر أيضاً القائد الرِِّوحي لما يقارب المليار كاثوليكي في مختلف بقاع الأرض. وهناك كنائس مقدسة للأرثوذكس مثل آيا صوفيا في إسطنبول في تركيا و كنيسة القديس جورج في إسطنبول وهذه الكنيسة هي المركز للبطريرك المسكوني، وتُعرف أيضا أديرة جبل آثوس في اليونان كمنطقة نسكية حيث يسكن فيها رهبان من مختلف الكنائس الأرثوذكسية. كما تُشتهر مدينة أنطاكية وأفسس كمدن مقدسة لدى العالم المسيحي حيث أن لأنطاكية أهمية كبيرة لدى المسيحيين في الشرق، فهي أحد الكراسي الرسولية إضافة إلى روما والقسطنطينية والقدس وبطاركة الطوائف التالية يلقبون ببطريرك أنطاكية: السريان الأرثوذكس، الروم الأرثوذكس، السريان الكاثوليك، الروم الكاثوليك، السريان الموارنة، وفي أنطاكيا أطلق على المسيحيين لقب مسيحيين أول مرة. أما أفسس فقد كانت مركز للمسيحية. فقد استخدمها الرسول بولس كقاعدة له. لقد كان الرسول بولس يٌجادل الحرفيين الذين كانوا في هيكل آرتميس (Temple of Artemis) وهناك كتب الرسول بولس رسالة كورنثوس الأولى من أنطاكية وأفسس. وتشتهر أفسس بوجود منزل القديسة العذراء مريم (بالتركية Meryemana " مريمانة" أي معناه الأم العذراء) فيها، يبعد بيتها 7 كم من مدينة سلكك (Selçuk)، الذي يٌعتقد بأنه آخر بيت سكنت فيه مريم العذراء "أم المسيح"، وهو الآن مكان للحج.
كنيسة القيامة التي تعتبر أقدس كنيسة لدى المسيحيين

لاتوجد لدى الكنائس البروتستانتية أماكن مقدسة يتم الحج إليها كما في الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية، إلا بعض الاستثناءات مثل طائفة أو كنيسة الأنجليكان التي يوجد لها بعض الأماكن المقدسة مثل دير ويستمنستر وكاتدرائية القديس بولس ووستسمر آبي حيث هناك مركز كبير لأساقفة الكنيسة الأنجليكانية في العالم.

مع مرور الزمن كثرت الكنائس والمزارات الشهيرة التي ترتبط بالشهداء، الرسل والقديسين المسيحيين وأصبحت هذه المزارات الشعبية معترف بها كنسيًا وتخص أحيانا طائفة أو كنيسة معينة، ويتم الحج إليها، مثل المزارات الكاثوليكية الكثيرة والتي أشهرها: كنيسة البادري بيو، وفرنسيس الأسيزي في إيطاليا وكنيسة يعقوب كمبستولا في اسبانيا وكنيسة القلب الأقدس في فرنسا. وهناك كنائس أرثوذكسية شهيرة لها قيمة دينية وتاريخية فلذلك يتم الحج إليها وأشهر هذه الكنائس: دير السيدة في صيدنايا في سوريا ودير سيناء أو سانتا كاترين في مصر وكنيسة القديس باسيل في روسيا. كما تتواجد مزارات عالمية كاثوليكية للعذراء،، التي يتشفع لها الكاثوليك ويحج لها ملايين من المؤمنين، وترتبط هذه المزارات أحياناً بظهورات مريم العذراء، مثل: مزار عذراء لورد في فرنسا ومزار العذراء سيدة أفريقيا في الجزائر ومزار عذراء فاطمة في البرتغال ومزار العذراء السوداء في بولندا ومزار عذراء غوادالوبية في المكسيك ووتشتهر بعض التحف الفنية كرمز قوي للمسيحية مثل تمثال المسيح الفادي في البرازيل والذي يعد واحدا من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة.
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا روز
يستحق التقييم
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا روز
> يستحق التقييم
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*كوكو نورت الموضوع بمرورك 
شكرااااا ليك 
و ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)

بالفعل موضوع مهم جداً  يا روز

ودة تقييم مني ايضاً

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2010)

معلومات هامة ومفيدة


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بالفعل موضوع مهم جداً  يا روز
> 
> ودة تقييم مني ايضاً
> 
> جزيل الشكر لمجهودك



*كليمو اخي العزيز شكرا لمرورك العطر 
و مررررررررررسي كتيييييير على التقييم 
سلام المسيح +​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> معلومات هامة ومفيدة



*مررررررررسي على المرور saed 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------

